# Oh, Oso - What have we done to you?



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

When we first got our little guy, his fur was smooth and he was just the perfect little guy health wise. When he got a splinter in his skin, we were so sad. We pulled it out and it left a little bump while it healed. Now he had smooth fur, except for this bump. It saddened me to see this little raised part. 

I don't know how we got here. Little Oso looks a mess. We got him his third set of vaccinations yesterday morning and the vet tech said nothing so it couldn't be that bad, but I sure noticed. Also our dog walker didn't notice until I pointed it out, so maybe I'm being overly picky, but I don't think so. 

1) he's getting little red spots once in a while after going in the crate. We've switched the bedding and it didn't seem to work. I was thinking heat rash? But, it's been cold lately, so no. These go away fairly quickly and I wasn't worried. 

2) Round little boo boo near his armpit. Started out small, it looked raw and like he may have gotten it scraped or hurt by another puppy at puppy play time, now a few days later, it's a little bigger and crusted over (may be just that it just the scab). 

3) Little bumps on his body. They don't itch or hurt him. He got them two days ago. What is it from? He ate some cat food? Grass? not sure? they look like hives, but there aren't that many, maybe 10 in different spots on his chest and back. 

4) He has an egg head.  I didn't see the collision that caused it, but a lump appeared on the top back of his head which seems to fit all the descriptors of a hematoma (I don't want to get it drained)

Meanwhile, Oso is happy and excited as ever. Initially, I didn't want to take him to the vet, but with all this stuff, I think we've got to. What if it's related, what if he has staph or some other disease? I'm considering trying a bit of benadryl, I think they said 1mg/pound and it's ok up to 3x a day, just to see if the bumps are allergy related. 

In the morning daylight, he'll get a good inspection. With my cats I ran to the vet for every problem until I realized that many just solved themselves or I could easily do on my own. Visits to the vet are so expensive and not always helpful. When the animals are feeling badly, I go immediately, but for things I may be able to solve, I'm just hesitant. Can't help feeling like he was sooo perfect when the breeder dropped him off with us and now that we are exposing him to the great outdoors and other puppy friends its all going down hill. :-\ 

Photos
1)pre-head bump 2)this morning. My camera was running out of battery, so I got a bad shot, but you can see the lump. 3)circle booboo near armpit 4)bumps on back 5)pimply dots on underbelly


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Poor Oso. We had the bump on the head with Ruby. The vet thinks she bumped her head and it took quite some time for it to go down. It was a huge egg. Now she is fine and not much to do there.

The one picture looks like Demodectic Mange where there is hair loss. Ruby has it now. It is from them not having a mature immune system. The more of them you find, the more likely the vet will want to medicate but many vets just want to wait it out to see if their immune system will take over.

I am not sure on the other 2 issues. Never seen those.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

*luv2laugh*, Oso is such a cute little pup  You are doing great with him, and trying to find answers to all these questions makes you a good puppy parent! 

1) Pre head bump – oh, so cute! :
2) Post head bump – looks like he bumped into something really hard! Did he do anything out of ordinary? New place to play or new play pals? Does it hurt him when you touch it? Sophie once had a huge lump on her leg, couldn’t walk on it. Before we discovered it, she did have a rough play outside. We decided to wait it out till morning; the lump was gone and she was fine and ready to go again. Just keep observing it. 
3) The round boo boo could be a pinch by something. Sophie once in a while will get these red spots after playing with other dogs or while running through the woods @ 100 mph. However, if the spot is losing hair, keeps looking raw, could be some other issue. 
4) Little bumps on his body – I have seen some other posts on here expressing concern about hives and bumps on the backs of Vs. The only bumps on the back Sophie ever had were from mosquito attacks, especially after a swim in the pond! I would do a search through the forum topics to see if any can answer this issue. 
5) Pimply dots on underbelly – Sophie had lots of these! We once had to take Sophie in for a Benadryl shot because she had severe reaction to Lime disease shot, and we asked about the spots on the belly too. The doctor said that those could be from anything – carpeting, bed material, grass, brush and that Benadryl should help with that too. So, after that visit we never really worried about the bumps on the belly because they came and they went and came back again and didn’t bother Sophie a bit. 

This advice is just from my own experience, and, unfortunately, doesn’t cover 100% of your questions. It is important that you observe Oso and mark any change in his behavior: less energy, limping, drooling, vomiting, diarrhea, extensive scratching, and so on. Also, puppies eat all kinds of things out there while playing and running around, and that could affect their well being too. If for any reason you believe Oso is in discomfort, please take him to the vet. 
Three days ago I came home to a diarrhea all over the kitchen (thankfully tile) floor …and later discovered it also behind our dining table …yuck!  But Sophie was all jumpy and happy and didn’t look like anything bothered her. I took her for a walk, kept observing her but she didn’t show any signs of any discomfort. So, my guess was – she ate something during her morning walk! It happens!

Good luck with Oso! You are doing a good job!


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

Thank you for your responses! Osos head doesn't hurt at all thank goodness. I touch it and no winces whatsoever. We love our little guy and don't care so muchabout the egg head. It could have been from puppy playtime or maybe he ran into something with my husband somewhere. I didn't ask him. at puppy playtime Oso runs into the walls quite a bit. He used to do it on purpose I think he had fun sliding across the floor. He is grttig better at stopping though now and ran back and forth with a ball in his mouth sliding to a stop (sometimes dogs spill water and it gets slippery. He never really looked shaken up about it though. 

I think I will try the benadryk As of now is Oso is normal energy and his bm is fine. We may hold of on the vet until Monday. Trying to decide whether to cancel all his play dates. He loves them so much, but I don't want him to keep reinjuring his little head.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

L2L, I wouldn't worry too much about all that. Astro is recovering from a bump in the same place. Ozkar did it too when he was 6 months old. The spots, Ozkar also had them come and go a little up to about 7 months and then nothing since. But never got out of hand and was never a permanent occurrence.

While I understand how it feels the first time your puppy hurts itself and damages it's coat or skin. It's disappointing to see your previously perfect puppy scarred. But... they are dogs.....and dogs do that stuff. It's part of there being. Trust me, puppy will get a lot more before growing old.


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

Update: a few days of benadryl cleared up Oso's bumps (all of them!) he still has a huge bump. I guess we've just got to wait that one out.


----------

